# This is just sad



## Commiecomrade (Mar 8, 2010)

I bet you already heard of it, but if not,
http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/asiapcf/03/07/south.korea.baby.dead/index.html

From the same country that a guy died from dehydration while playing Starcraft II. Otaku to the extreme.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 9, 2010)

More support that people need licenses to be parents.

Also, I hate how they try to justify it through "Well, real life can be too stressful..."
Boo-the-fuck-hoo. 
If you can't take care of your child because of "stress," give it up for adoption or something.


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 10, 2010)

That's retarded. Those people are retarded. Granted, their kid probably would have been retarded too, but still.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, thats pretty sick alright.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 10, 2010)

Forced tuboligation and vasectomy plz


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 10, 2010)

a bunch of nerds who love video games


look down upon


a bunch of nerds who love video games



hahahaaaa


you wish you were hardcore enough to starcraft yourself to death


----------



## Liam (Mar 10, 2010)

China, South Korea.  Is there a trend of obsessive compulsive Asians neglecting real life duties because of online games?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 10, 2010)

Chhyah.  Virtual kids are way cooler than IRL kids.  I don't see any real kids developing "supernatural abilities" or whatever.  Also, it's a hell of a lot easier to clean up after them.

But seriously, this doesn't surprise me.  How people prioritize their responsibilities has always been a sad thing to observe.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 10, 2010)

Just.... No.  There's no words to describe...


----------

